# Travelling to Annapolis-Ride Sugesstions?



## goodvibe (Jul 21, 2007)

Greetings!
I am planning on visiting Annapolis next week and I would like to go on a road bike ride. I am not too familiar with the area, and would like any suggestions on my route to ensure that it is safe and fun and exciting. I am probably going to ride first thing in the morning on a Friday. 
This is what I was thinking: 
Garmin Connect - Possible Annapolis Ride

Thanks for your help!


----------

